# mitsubishi wd 60737 3D DLP setup?



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

i have an mitsubishi WD 60737 DLP tv and it is 3D compatible. i ordered a 3dtv corp 3d dlp kit. ( 3D DLP Mitsubishi Samsung Kit 4 Glasses Emitter | eBay) they are telling me it wont work with ps3 or cable because its not "checkered". any ideas on how i can get it working?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most often, they are either compatible and work, or they don't. There are different implementations of 3D, and they don't interchange. 

I'd start by check the User Manual to see what type are recommended for use. The exact type should be listed in the manual.


----------



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

looks like i gotta buy a manual.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First stop should ALWAYS be the manufacturers website.

It's amazing how people can scour the internet for a solution to a problem and never look and the companies own website.

> Support Documents & Downloads / Mitsubishi TV


----------



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

the manual did not help at all.it is very dated. all it says is how to turn on 3d mode. however when i turn on 3d mode, shouldn't i see 2 overlapping images? i know its a lot but can someone tell me exactly what needs to be done for my tv to play 3d.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

An overview of 3D: Stereo display - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some TV's only work with 3D specific content (ie: 3D movies or channels broadcasting 3D). Some of the newer technology can convert all content into 3D. 

I will also point out that "3D" and "3D compatible" are two entirely different things. A 3D TV has the hardware to process/display 3D content. Compatible typically means the TV can only display the content from a 3D source (such as a DVD or Blu-Ray player which is playing a 3D movie).


----------

